# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Geografie >  Khao Kradong Forest Park & Big Buddha

## schiene

Etwas ausserhalb (ca.4 Km) von Buriram befindet sich der Khao Kradong Forest Park mit seinem grossen goldenen Buddha.
Der Khao Kradong ist ein 265 Meter hoher erloschener Vulkan.Man kann mit dem Auto bis nach oben fahren oder die steile
Treppe benutzen...








- - - Aktualisiert - - -

Es gibt ein kleinen Verkaufsladen und etwas unterhalb vom "Big Buddha"gibts diese Hängebrücke mit "Wasserspeicher"


der Fußabdruck vom Buddha

----------

